# 13 floors



## politicalcronie7

I am looking for 13 floors in philly, the rumor of this place is that if you make it to the top you get your money back, If anyone out there has the location for this year please let me know


----------



## Frankie's Girl

It is probably a variation on the "unfinishable haunted attraction" urban legend that's been floating around for years:

snopes.com: Unfinishable Haunted House

All haunted attractions that in the business of making money (and they all are) are going to be advertising on television, radio and have signage so you can locate them... if you are only hearing rumors of this place, it's probably not real.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

This is awesome!


----------



## creepy crawler

politicalcronie7 said:


> I am looking for 13 floors in philly, the rumor of this place is that if you make it to the top you get your money back, If anyone out there has the location for this year please let me know


I am sure you heard the ad on the radio maybe 93.3 wmmr?
They play that cut every year and when they get to the location the station goes fuzzy!!!! Its a hoax No such place I think last year they got swamped with calls and they said it was not real!!! but funny!


----------



## politicalcronie7

Thank you i told my friend it wasnt true but he still believes (also in santa clause) so thank you for the posts


----------



## theStranger90

I used to exist like 5-10 yrs ago, but thre was a lawsuit or something against them and they lost the money to b able to do it anymore, so it no longer exists


----------



## Frankie's Girl

theStranger90 said:


> I used to exist like 5-10 yrs ago, but thre was a lawsuit or something against them and they lost the money to b able to do it anymore, so it no longer exists


Uh Huh... Did you actually go to it or did you just HEAR about it?


----------

